# Eurovan 1999 with CEL on.



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

Here is the scan (yes battery was dead when I got it):
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-259.lbl
Part No: 021 906 259 P
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9 AT V03 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 02744 
7 Faults Found:
16784 - EGR System: Malfunction 
P0400 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16690 - Cylinder 6: Misfire Detected 
P0306 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
00652 - Gear Monitoring 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
18021 - MIL Control Circuit: Open or Short to Plus 
P1613 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - - 
16690 - Cylinder 6: Misfire Detected 
P0306 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0010 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans  Labels: 01P-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01P 927 733 AH
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01P 3964 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Part No: 7D0 614 111 B
Component: ABS/EDS 5.3 D00 
Shop #: BB 24258 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7D0 907 044 
Component: CLIMATRONIC V21 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 07320 
2 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
00658 - Control Head 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 603 AJ
Component: AIRBAG VW3 - V04 
Coding: 16714
Shop #: WSC 02743 
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


_Modified by EV99 at 1:09 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

Yeah and after you reset the DTC's?
Run readiness repost scan.


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_Yeah and after you reset the DTC's?
Run readiness repost scan.

Can you give a few hints how to do that? Thanks


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

You can read about readiness scripts or run the tests in the repair manual.
Or 
01-04-098 adp ok TB
01-04-150 evap
01-04-153 ldp
01-04-103,115,116,120,121,125,130,131,135,136,145,146,180
01-04-160 sec air
best,
Jack


_Modified by vwemporium at 4:56 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_You can read about readiness scripts or run the tests in the repair manual.
Or 
01-04-098 adp ok TB
01-04-150 evap
01-04-153 ldp
01-04-103,115,116,120,121,125,130,131,135,136,145,146,180
01-04-160 sec air
best,
Jack

_Modified by vwemporium at 4:56 PM 12-14-2009_

So I should be able to get this up on my vag com?
Did the "manual" step by step you indicated, is that instead of the script or? 
Sorry I haven't dealt much with gassers and VAGCOM


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

I don't have all ready yet but I have ONE code now:
P0411 .... 16795 - Secondary Air Injection System: Incorrect Flow Detected


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

Ok
Now go check the sec air.
01-04-160 to run test.
Check the following.
Pump
Relay 
Supply voltage and ground.
fuse.
Combi valve.
Combi valve solenoid
Vacuum lines.
Pump pressure line to combi.
Leaks in exhaust.
Use repair manual.
best,
Jack


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_Ok
Now go check the sec air.
01-04-160 to run test.

Jack

Just looking at the values or?
Just started it up now says:
24c 0.8% 0.0% 10110011


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (vwemporium)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_You can read about readiness scripts or run the tests in the repair manual.
Or 
01-04-098 adp ok TB
best,
Jack

_Modified by vwemporium at 4:56 PM 12-14-2009_

This one is now finally giving me some values but also ERROR:
4.480V 3.920V Idle ERROR


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

Are you doing the TBA key on, engine off?
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...BA%29


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_Are you doing the TBA key on, engine off?
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...BA%29

OK thanks, I am no expert on doing vagcom whatsoever, hardly ever touched any gassers with it so, hence why I ask.
Ok just did the 098 now with ign on and engine off, I wasn't sure frankly what if anything could be done with engine off.


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

To pass smog does all the readiness' have to be "OK"?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

That depends on your location. In general, yes readiness needs to be set. On a M.Y. 99 in my region for example, 2 monitors can be incomplete as long as the MIL is not on.


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_That depends on your location. In general, yes readiness needs to be set. On a M.Y. 99 in my region for example, 2 monitors can be incomplete as long as the MIL is not on. 

Well I guess on the location one could call it "worst case scenario" in this context







...California
I don't have any CEL anymore period but still have the SAI error 16795 P0411, I would presume that is pretty vital..


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

I hope I get the terminology right here now (w/the help of the Bentley manual) it would seem like it is the check valve (black and white, seems like white part cracked off) that connects to the SAI (N12) solenoid is not "all there" (literally) and thereby the vacuum hose that's supposed to go to the brake booster missing. 
Seems like someone has been "playing" with this before as the vacuum hose from check valve (connected to the EGR) is not your original hose and on the short side.


_Modified by EV99 at 10:49 AM 12-30-2009_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

Well, I would say it sounds like an intermittent fault and I would personally drive it (without clearing faults) and see if the readiness passes. If it does and the MIL is not on, I would send it for testing. 
I had a Golf that was fussy about passing the secondary air test in basic settings, but would pass the test fine during normal driving. This is probably due to 230,000 miles and most likely the Combi valve is failing. My theory was that the back pressure during normal driving conditions was helping it open properly? 
I don't have the vehicle anymore, but a friend bought it. So time will tell.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

That looks like 1/2 of a check valve? Unless it is some dump valve filter I am mistaking, I think that thing is broken and something is missing.
I assume that is the Secondary Air solenoid. How many hoses go to it?


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_That looks like 1/2 of a check valve? Unless it is some dump valve filter I am mistaking, I think that thing is broken and something is missing.
I assume that is the Secondary Air solenoid. How many hoses go to it?

Actually it is the EGR solenoid valve (it's "on top" of the engine not below w/SAI), it has 5 hoses out of which the ones under it are "U-connected" someone really was fooling around with this one, and AFAIK the car has only been to the VW dealer (before I bought it)









_Modified by EV99 at 10:48 AM 12-30-2009_


_Modified by EV99 at 10:48 AM 12-30-2009_


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Seems like this might be an "air cleaner" by definition
037133843A


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

Yes, that is a dump valve filter or air filter, it isn't a broken check valve.


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_That looks like 1/2 of a check valve? Unless it is some dump valve filter I am mistaking, I think that thing is broken and something is missing.
I assume that is the Secondary Air solenoid. How many hoses go to it?

Yes it should be, it has 5 hoses out of which the ones under it are "U-connected" someone really was fooling around with this one, and AFAIK the car has only been to the VW dealer (before I bought it)


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

The secondary air solenoid (N112) should have 2 hoses on it. 1 in from a vacuum source and the other to the combi valve. What does your repair info show for component location? What engine code is this, AES?
Air injection example:
https://www.worldimpex.com/ass...8.jpg
I think that is the Egr solenoid with the crazy hoses.
http://www.worldimpex.com/asse...4.jpg


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_The secondary air solenoid (N112) should have 2 hoses on it. 1 in from a vacuum source and the other to the combi valve. What does your repair info show for component location? What engine code is this, AES?
Air injection example:
https://www.worldimpex.com/ass...8.jpg
I think that is the Egr solenoid with the crazy hoses.
http://www.worldimpex.com/asse...4.jpg

Yes yes and yes, I was just looking at the same pics, I used to have and older Eurovan and was looking at the wrong (2.5L) page in the Bentley. Don't know if it was old habit or just lack of enough coffee








Either way it would appear what I took the pic of is all there. I'm on my way to get a vacuum hand pump to check the combi valve now.


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EV99* »_
I don't have all ready yet but I have ONE code now:
P0411 .... 16795 - Secondary Air Injection System: Incorrect Flow Detected

Well I had time to do some work on this van again. And the SAI hose was broken and taped, so fixed that and there was a vacuum hose loose from the SAI too. Now I am dwn to EGR malf code and readiness is all good EXCEPT, EGR, SAI and EVAP. Guess I ll check additional hoses and vacuum and clean EGR.
But I'd hate to loose the readiness I already have, I can't seem to figure out how to save them on this 1999 AES 12V VR6 is there a way to do that?




_Modified by EV99 at 9:53 PM 1-4-2010_


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

This is what I have now:
Chassis Type: 7D - VW Transporter
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 22 25 35 37 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-259.lbl
Part No: 021 906 259 P
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9 AT V03 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 02744 
1 Fault Found:
16784 - EGR System: Malfunction 
P0400 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 1000 1100
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01P-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01P 927 733 AH
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01P 3964 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Part No: 7D0 614 111 B
Component: ABS/EDS 5.3 D00 
Shop #: BB 24258 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7D0 907 044 
Component: CLIMATRONIC V21 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 07320 
1 Fault Found:
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 603 AJ
Component: AIRBAG VW3 - V04 
Coding: 16714
Shop #: WSC 02743 
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
End


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

No, you cannot save Readiness data. As soon as faults are cleared, the readiness is as well. 
If you fix a system, the ERG in this case and it's working properly the fault will change to intermittent. When the system passes the EGR test several times the MIL light will shut off but the fault will remain in an intermittent status. The readiness would be complete, but I cannot say if this scenario would pass a CA IM test.
It looks like the output test for EGR solenoid (N18) is supported. You can give that a try Key on, Engine Off in combination with a hand vacuum pump and a multimeter.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_No, you cannot save Readiness data. As soon as faults are cleared, the readiness is as well. 
If you fix a system, the ERG in this case and it's working properly the fault will change to intermittent. When the system passes the EGR test several times the MIL light will shut off but the fault will remain in an intermittent status. The readiness would be complete, but I cannot say if this scenario would pass a CA IM test.
It looks like the output test for EGR solenoid (N18) is supported. You can give that a try Key on, Engine Off in combination with a hand vacuum pump and a multimeter.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html

Someone has really had a field day with this van and it's vacuum hoses, that's pretty weird since previous owner stated it had been to the dealer only and I have papers to indicate that is true. Either way yeah I cleared the EGR and found some more vacuum hoses that were not hooked up right and old. So put new ones and hooked them up right. Also verified that EGR works with hand vacuum pump. Will try the info you linked to now. Thanks!


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_ Engine Off in combination with a hand vacuum pump and a multimeter.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html

Looks like on my controller I can't choose which output test I want to run, nor do I know which is the next one before I hit next, and the previous one stays active...long story short...is there a way to do this without having all six injectors spraying fuel into the engine!?


_Modified by EV99 at 9:16 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

Ironically I have seen the readiness for the EGR as PASSED once already, that while having a code and CEL on due to it. SAI and EVAP have yet to pass.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

No, you have to go through the test sequence. your vehicle does not support selective output tests. The engine has to be started after completing the output and before beginning a new one. Any fuel in the cylinders should burn off in a few seconds after starting. 
Note some of the Vr6 (early Jetta/Golf for sure) do not activate the injectors unless you press the gas pedal. I cant say for sure on your vehicle, but it should be the same.
I like output tests because the components can be tested with the engine off, so you can hear whats going on. 
Yes the readiness will be passed after the tests have run completely. They can also be passed with the MIL on. Think of readiness as simply a self check. The self test can be complete, but the result is not good, so there is a fault stored.


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_No, you have to go through the test sequence. your vehicle does not support selective output tests. The engine has to be started after completing the output and before beginning a new one. Any fuel in the cylinders should burn off in a few seconds after starting. 

Yes, but having all those injectors injecting fuel during this whole process is well yeah not what I'd like to do! (Again Im used to diesels, there I wouldn't care







, on a gas though...yeah no more fireworks needed for a while







)

_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
Note some of the Vr6 (early Jetta/Golf for sure) do not activate the injectors unless you press the gas pedal. I cant say for sure on your vehicle, but it should be the same.

They go on instantly when you click next/go!









_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
I like output tests because the components can be tested with the engine off, so you can hear whats going on. 

Yes I've done it on a few newer vehicles, where you can do so individually there it is nice!

_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
Yes the readiness will be passed after the tests have run completely.

Yes I know that, but yeah I am just impatient, well I bought this vehicle from the other side of the continent some 4-5 months ago, took a while for me to get it here









_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_
They can also be passed with the MIL on. Think of readiness as simply a self check. The self test can be complete, but the result is not good, so there is a fault stored.

Ok well I think I found the origin of the MIL (vacuum hoses wrong and bad, one even unhooked) and did some driving after clearing that and it hasn't come back yet so I have my fingers crossed


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*








Cool


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Ok so I tried to smog the van in fact am there now








First attempt failed only due to three not ready of the readiness ones, appearently it can have TWO not ready which is NOW the case after taking it around the block from smog station heh.
So hopefully it will pass now thanks for all your input!


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

Well it passed!
I'm pretty happy that all I needed really was to fix broken SAI hose and replace a few vacuum lines, smog guy did check EGR too with a hand pump and indicated it's a bit lazy so I'll have to clean it soon. Aside from that VAG COM saved me from buying a bunch if expensive not needed parts


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (EV99)*

Awesome! 
Thanks for the update, 2 monitors not complete on that year is good to know. 
Lol, were you running readiness just outside of the parking lot of the repair facility?


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Eurovan 1999 with CEL on. (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_Awesome! 
Thanks for the update, 2 monitors not complete on that year is good to know. 
Lol, were you running readiness just outside of the parking lot of the repair facility?









Not sure if the 2 not ready is yearmodel related or not or if it's after a certain yrmodel either way that's what he told me.
Yeah I've had my 9" netbook hooked up more or less the whole time why not


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

a pre 2000 car with 2 monitors failed can pass emissions tests in PA as long as the check engine light is not on. After 2000 only 1 monitor can be failed/not completed.


----------



## EV99 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_a pre 2000 car with 2 monitors failed can pass emissions tests in PA as long as the check engine light is not on. After 2000 only 1 monitor can be failed/not completed.

ok so as I thought it's before/after some yr not just per yrmodel


----------



## CornWhiskey (Dec 12, 2009)

This vehicle can draw water into its air intake system. This water can draw into the Secondary air hoses, filling them and filling the body of Secondary air systems electric motor, shorting out the motor. The motor short out can also fry the motor's relay (located on the relay panel, above the fuse panel by the driver's left knee - you'll need to remove the knee guard panel of the lower dashboard assembly). To check for this water intrusion into the Secondary Air system, get underneath the front of the motor and remove the air hoses leading to the Secondary air pump and see if a liter of water spills out on your face, then you'll know if water might have shorted the electric pump.


----------

